# Angry clicking sound?



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Something weird happened tonight.. I woke Echo up for cuddle time, and he did his hissing routine, like usual. He was extra grumpy due to quilling, but along with the hissing he did some angry clicking sounds. It kinda sounded like he was clicking his tongue or something.. I've never heard this sound before. I did a search, but couldn't find anything similar.. Has this happened to anyone else before?


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

My girl clicks too but only when she is happy? Was it a popping noise more than clicking? They do tend to pop when angry or upset but clicks and chirps when happy


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

No, it was a clicking. After reading more, I'm beginning to suspect a possible URI... He hasn't done the sound since I woke him. Luckily he does have a vet visit tomorrow, so we'll check with him.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

They make angry clicking noises when they're really angry or irritated, yes, usually accompanied by popping.


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Okay. Thank you. I've heard of popping, but not angry clicking. I am still going to check with the vet tomorrow about the URI just to be safe.


----------



## AnnaLK (Jan 30, 2015)

Okay, so the vet said he did have a stuffy nose, and that if it doesn't clear up in a few week, we should take him back in. Otherwise, he's completely healthy.


----------

